# Wo sind Bamberger Mountainbiker ?



## Matzius (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich (männlich, 35 Jahre) suche nette Leute für regelmäßige Mountainbiketouren rund um Bamberg, Ellertal usw. Ich fahre am liebsten einmal die Woche ca. 30-40 km. 

Freue mich auf Nachrichten!


----------



## Frankenbiker (22. Oktober 2007)

Servus, wir freuen uns immer über Verstärkung.

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=223706

Wir fahren eigentlich recht regelmäßig. Die nächste Tour werde ich hier mal posten.

Gruß
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Matzius schrieb:


> Wo sind die Bamberger Mountainbiker ?



Das frage ich mich auch?  

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (26. Oktober 2007)

ich fahre nachher ne runde, so um 16:00. wenn du spontan zeit und lust hast kannst ja mitfahren. ich schau kurz vor vier nochmal hier rein...


----------



## Tom:-) (26. Oktober 2007)

* Wo sind Bamberger Mountainbiker ?*

eventuell in bamberg? nur so eine vermutung ...












ach nee, die sind alle beim bockbiersaufen
 
broschd 
~*´#@- öh,


----------



## mabi (27. Oktober 2007)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> * Wo sind Bamberger Mountainbiker ?*
> 
> eventuell in bamberg? nur so eine vermutung ...
> ach nee, die sind alle beim bockbiersaufen
> ...




du hast leider was verpasst bei dem event


----------



## Frankenbiker (1. November 2007)

Matzius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich (männlich, 35 Jahre) suche nette Leute für regelmäßige Mountainbiketouren rund um Bamberg



Irgendwie kommen wir wohl nicht so richtig nett rüber. Alt wäre wir ja ;-)

M.


----------



## Ben1000 (2. November 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommen wir wohl nicht so richtig nett rüber. Alt wäre wir ja ;-)
> 
> M.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Alt und nicht nett!  

Ich verweise an der Stelle mal wieder an den Thread, den Frankebiker empfohlen hat. Da geht evt. wieder am So was.


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. November 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Alt und nicht nett!


----------



## Ben1000 (2. November 2007)

Dafür ganz schön schnell  .


----------



## schnuppi84 (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo, suche Leute für gemeinsame Biker Touren, komme aus Gundelsheim bin 23...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Mai 2008)

Das trifft sich ja ganz hervorragend! Wann hast du mal Zeit für ein Fährtchen?

Gruß M.


----------



## schnuppi84 (2. Mai 2008)

Am besten hab ich immer am Wochenende Zeit, Feier Tage, und eigentlich auch Sonntags...

Da ich leider sonst unter der Woche von früh bis abends arbeite...

gruß

Schnuppi


----------



## Frankenbiker (2. Mai 2008)

wie schauts sonntag amnachmittag aus? richtung fränkische oder in der fränkischen?

gruß
m.


----------



## mabi (3. Mai 2008)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> wie schauts sonntag amnachmittag aus? richtung fränkische oder in der fränkischen?
> 
> gruß
> m.



mit sonntag nachmittags meint er früh so ca. 6:30 uhr  
das raum/zeitgefüge des burschen ist ein wenig ausser tritt geraden


----------



## Ben1000 (4. Mai 2008)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund!


----------



## Dagtor (29. September 2008)

Tach auch...

ist hier denn noch jemand aktiv???
Meldet euch doch mal für ne runde...

Der gemeine Bambiker ist ja wirklich nur schwer in der freien wildbahn zu finden...

Gruß Dagtor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

